# Well fellas. . . I took the plunge!



## JGibson (May 4, 2010)

Drove to Marion, IL today and bought a Mits HC3800 w/free light coupon, for $1195 out the door. It sits on my floor beckoning 

Pretty exciting thing for me as I have never owned any projector and only bought my first LCD TV 6 or 7 months ago. I bought an Onkyo HT-S6200 HTIB and a Sony BDP-360 back then also. They will be added to my projector set-up, as will my WD TV HD media player and ext. HDD.

Guess I'll be eating Ramen noodles for the next 4 weeks. Screen will have to wait.

Many interrogatories to follow


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats bud! You will never NOT have a Projector again:spend:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh you are in for Video Nirvana!!! :bigsmile: Congrats:T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Where at in Marion?


----------



## JGibson (May 4, 2010)

Not sure if I am allowed to name businesses?

Check PM


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with posting facts, including naming vendors. We don't allow links or plugs for products that are out of the context of a thread, as they are just advertising, but in your case there is absolutely nothing wrong with providing information. It might be useful to others.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats. Those noodles will taste much better when you eat them watching an 80 to100'' screen or bigger.:bigsmile: You can build your own screen also and save some money.:T


----------



## JGibson (May 4, 2010)

Right on!

I'll throw some tabasco on 'em. 

I got it from a very nice guy, Ron- the owner of The Projector Place.


----------



## JGibson (May 4, 2010)

OK, folks. . .

So I rearranged, tossed, whatever the impediments in my room and I then I turned on the PJ and shined a nice light on the ceiling. Quickly dispensing with my ghetto engineered ceiling mount, I sat it on the floor at 14' throw distance and fired it up. Voila! A nice image appeared on my also ghetto rigged 'screen'. (Simply threw on a couple of coats of white paint on my blue wall and framed it with poorly cut moulding I confiscated from the front porch, it is 120" diagonally with the appropriate L & W given by the Pythagorean Theorum for aspect ratio 16:9)

The picture size blew me away. I only tested two HD channels but they seemed fairly close to my HDTV.

I need to use the adjustments now for color, tint, etc. as my check was straight from the box with just zooming and focusing.

For the next month this is my set-up 

Thoughts? Maybe I'll buy some real cinema screen paint and use it w/o buying a screen. I may also leave it on the floor as it's only me who'll be near it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

when you say "_and shined a nice light on the ceiling_" what do you mean? A projector looks and works much better from a ceiling mounted location.


----------



## JGibson (May 4, 2010)

The image shown on the ceiling.

Edit: The answer seems short or even flip, sorry. It actually reflects (pun intended, as it were) my ignorance. On the floor I used the zoom to put the image right on target, perhaps that would have worked for the ceiling mount?


----------

